# '65 GTO rear antenna location



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi. Helping a friend with his '65 hardtop and he wants to put a factory rear antenna on the car. I've NEVER had the good fortune to own a GTO with a rear antenna. I know it goes on the passenger side rear quarter, but WHERE? Does anybody out there have a '64 or '65 GTO with a rear antenna option? If so, where do we drill the hole? Any help really appreciated! Thanks-------
Jeff


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`m not sure of the exact location of the hole either, but if it`s a rear antenna, it must be a power antenna. Power was in the back, manual was in the front.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rukee, that's correct. He's putting a power rear antenna in it. Thanks......
Jeff


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

MAN!!! 54 views and NOBODY has a rear-antennaed '64 or '65 out there??? Somebody's GOT to know something!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
; ) 
Jeff


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Jeff,

Here are a few pics from our friends over at ultimategto;


----------



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

*65 power antenna location*

I have a 65 GTO with the power antenna option. I can take some measurements and post. Have to go to the garage Wed. will take measurements while there.


----------

